# can u live trap fox?



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

I have quite a few red fox living around my property and one fox for sure living on my property. I have seen him/her several times all through the summer/fall. The fox or foxes have a den on my property near my garage and several dens on the neighbors property a couple hundred yards behind my orchard. I would love to leghold trap them like i used too up in norther mich but where i live now i fear i would have to release a chessie, 4 labs, and a rott before i could nail the reds in my area. So my question is can i live trap them in what i would consider a standard **** size live trap. What to use for bait? Has anyone done this? I can call them in and take them out with the benelli or 17 hmr, but i havnt had the time to make it out in the daylight and night hunting has been a no go with the lack of snow on the ground. I seen the dog proof traps for ***** on mood tv, but do they work on fox? I dont really need to kill the fox as i enjoy watching them in summer, but they have grown to a numerous amount and my sweet rabbit hunting has really suffered this season. I would like a pelt or two for the wall though.


----------



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

Large Havahart traps can catch a fox. They are sold at most farm/feed stores. 

I have chickens, and I have read other chicken raisers trying to catch foxes with a live trap and those foxes are very smart. They can be very hard to catch. 

A 17hmr and a rabbit in distress call + a live trap would be a good approach.


----------



## toepincher (Oct 3, 2010)

According to the rule book it legal to use live traps as a substitute for foot holds.
Rule book. Pg. 21 under heading Live Traps. But I have heard that reds can be very tough to get in a live trap. I would start with bait outside the trap. Give them a taste then move the bait closer an slowly work it into the trap. Let them get used to the trap being there and see that it is not a danger. JMO Maybe a good nuisance trapper will pipe up.


----------



## wormdunker (Nov 18, 2010)

It is very difficult to get a fox into a live trap unless it's young or stupid. I tried and tried before i went to leg holds and only managed to get one into the trap, but it backed out before the door locked down. Everything I read or watched recommends camouflaging the trap with brush or grass and placing it along a fence or barn wall. Fresh or tainted chicken parts are good fox bait, or if you have a big enough live trap, live bait is even better.


----------



## HuntTrap13 (Jun 26, 2011)

Live bait is illegal just so u don't get in trouble!!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## toepincher (Oct 3, 2010)

HuntTrap13 said:


> Live bait is illegal just so u don't get in trouble!!
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


That is right, and no fur is worth breaking the law.


----------



## wormdunker (Nov 18, 2010)

[SIZE=-1]Trappers may use game animals and game birds or their parts, lawfully taken and possessed as bait, only during the open season for those animals or birds. Other game, protected animals, birds or deer parts from taxidermy operations may not be used as bait. Your bait should be placed where it is not visible by hawks, owls and eagles.

Where does it say live bait is illegal? Out of season game is illegal for bait, but it says nothing about your own livestock. If fox are targeting your livestock, what better bait can you think of? The only thing with live trapping is you need to immediately release or dispatch any legal catch. 
[/SIZE]


----------



## HuntTrap13 (Jun 26, 2011)

"Trappers may use game animals and game birds or their parts, lawfully taken and possessed as bait, only during the open season for those animals or birds. Other game, protected animals, birds or deer parts from taxidermy operations may not be used as bait. Your bait should be placed where it is not visible by hawks, owls and eagles.

Where does it say live bait is illegal? Out of season game is illegal for bait, but it says nothing about your own livestock. If fox are targeting your livestock, what better bait can you think of? The only thing with live trapping is you need to immediately release or dispatch any legal catch."

A rabbit is a game animal, and if you trap one, you must immediately kill or release it, you are not allowed to leave it overnight knowingly in order to catch another animal. You would not be releasing or killing it, therefore it is illegal.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

HuntTrap13 said:


> A rabbit is a game animal, and if you trap one, you must immediately kill or release it


Actually, because a rabbit is a game animal and not a fur bearer, you have to release it if it's alive because it's illegal to trap rabbits and other game animals without an ADC license (unless you're using them for a rabbit pen to train dogs, then that's a completely different subject.)


----------

